# dog pees while sleeping help



## MarcF (Feb 13, 2009)

i have a female year and 6 month old pit bull who pees while she is sleeping. she had a UTI in the past a few times but her pee came back clean after everything was taken care of. she either piddles or pees from time to time. she also drinks an abundant amount of water through out the day. my vet told me she probably has a weak sphincter valve. i was wondering if someone can shed some light further on this topic or point me in the direction of a natural remedy or website to buy something along those lines to help tighten it.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

they have medication for incontinence that works well. And you are sure it is not another UTI? Also is she spayed? and if so at what age?


----------



## MarcF (Feb 13, 2009)

She was spade at about 7 months


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

It sounds like another UTI to me


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

you know what we have a female that is now 5 years old and was spayed at 4 months that still to this day does that too. When we took her to the ver for it they said the same thing. They told us we could either deal with it (because there was no way to fix it, they told us it was due to early spay but IDK) or put her on PPA (phenpropenolmine (sp)) which she would need to be on the rest of her life well we opted to just deal with it. When she gets really bad we get one of the going into heat diapers and put that on her.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I had older dogs on PPA and it worked well for us but they were older. I might have a problem putting a young puppy on it. That is why I asked how old she was when they spayed her, early spay has been linked to incontinence. I have also seen it happen when they mess up on the spay and caused leaking problems, while rare it does happen.

If she has had UTI's in the past then that is what I would think it is related to. IMO you should get a second opinion from another vet if the vet says there is nothing they can do now. Another vet might know of a treatment or maybe catch something your vet missed.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

the spay incontince is hormone related we were told is that true?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

My husband was a surgical tech and he said it can be from an inexperienced vet when they "nick" something like the bladder or urethra it can cause incontinence problems in the dog. He said he saw it a few times with spays that did not go as planned. It is rare but it does happen.
I do not know enough about early spay to say for sure if it is hormone related. Maybe Deb knows for sure.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

well from that experience if i ever get a female again i am definately waiting teil she would be older to spay.


----------

